# blatt weiß aber beim drucken grau



## Zero2000 (2. November 2006)

Hallo

Da mir mein Laptop entwendet wurde musste ich mir ein neues kaufen und PS wieder neu draufspielen. Ich habe auch die Farbeinstellungen nach bestem Wissen und gewissen wieder eingestellt. Jedoch habe ich den Effekt, dass ich ein Bild erstelle in CMYK mit Hintergrund weiß und er mir beim Drucken den Hintergrund in Bildgröße grau einfärbt.

Das komische ist, wenn ich es in PDF drucke ist der Hintergrund zwar weiß jedoch habe ich dann beim richtigen Drucken den Hintergrund als hellgelb.

Ich verstehe nix mehr.
Meine Farbeinstellungen habe ich mal als Bild angehängt.


//edit

Ich häng mal noch ein Bild dran damit es besser verständlich wird.
Da in dem roten Kreis seht Ihr den grauen Hintergrund.


----------



## Ellie (2. November 2006)

Hallo Zero2000,

was sagen denn die gemessenen Farbwerte? 

Oft sieht das Auge nämlich nicht, daß es sich nicht um weiß sondern 1-2% Tönung handelt. Schau also zuerst mal mit der Pipette die Farbwerte an. Nur wenn dort 0% Farbauftrag sind, ist es tatsächlich weiß im Druck.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Zero2000 (2. November 2006)

Du hast recht!
Wenn ich mit der Pipette draufgehe, dann habe ich nicht die vollen Weißwerte *(1)* sondern einen leichten Gelbton wie beim PDF-Druck.
Wenn ich aber die Regler auf weiß stelle, dann kommt diese Farbumfangswarnung *(2)*
Hast Du da noch eine Ahnung was ich tun kann?


----------



## Ellie (3. November 2006)

Hallo Zero,

wie den Regler auf weiß stellen? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.

Eine Farbumfangswarnung gibt es i.d.R. dann, wenn Du ein RGB-Bild in CMYK anzeigen lässt, da der CMYK Farbraum geringer ist und Farbwerte, die außerhalb liegen, als Warnung von PShop gemeldet werden. Das bedeutet, daß ein RGB-Farbwert nicht als CMYK angezeigt werden kann, weil es ihn dort nicht gibt.

Es kommt also darauf an, wie Du das Bild ausgeben und weiterverarbeiten willst. Für den Hausgebraucht rate ich dazu, dem Drucker die Umrechnung des RGB-Bildes übernehmen zu lassen anstatt es in CMYK in PShop umzuwandeln. Soll es professionell gedruckt werden, benötigst Du die Vorgaben der Druckerei, die dir genau sagt, wie sich die Daten haben möchte. Da ist es schwer online zu raten, weil jede Druckerei eigene Geräte und einen anderen Workflow hat.

Also, ich würde, wenn es für den Hausgebrauch ist, mit dem RGB-Bild arbeiten, über Tonwertkorrektur den Bildhintergrund auf 0% korrigieren ( mit der Pipette nachmessen!) und so auf den Drucker geben bzw. als RGB in pdf exportieren.

Umgang mit dem Farbmanagement und Kalibrierung sind sehr umfangreiche Themen und nicht in 5 Sätzen zu erklären. Schau dir das an, evtl. hilft es weiter http://www.cleverprinting.de/ratgeber2007.html

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Zero2000 (9. November 2006)

Hab jetzt alles wieder in Ordnung gebracht.
Weiß ist jetzt wieder weiß. Zumindest bei den Farbwertenund im Ausdruck.
Vorher hatte ich immer eine 6%ige Gelbtönung die sich beim Drucken auf dem Farblaser natürlich auch als Gelbfärbung zeigte.

Beim Ausdruck auf dem Monochromen Laserdrucker hatte ich dadurch einen grauen Hintergrund.

Nun habe ich die Einstellungen wie auf dieser Webseite gemacht und es ist wieder alles perfekt. Auf dem Bildschirm und beim Druck.
http://www.bunchware.de/EyeOne/i_one_photoshop.htm


----------

